

The double-arm barn door tracker - Tomte
http://education.jlab.org/tracker/

======
mangamadaiyan
For comparison, here's a link detailing how to build a single-arm barndoor:

[http://www.garyseronik.com/?q=node/184](http://www.garyseronik.com/?q=node/184)

------
mangamadaiyan
Barn-door trackers are awesome - they're simple to build, and are sufficient
to get a DSLR owner started off on astrophotography.

I hadn't seen a double-arm Barn-door before, thanks for posting!

